

Geekatoo, the Geek Bat-Signal - DanielRibeiro
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/04/geekatoo-the-geek-bat-signal.html

======
Danieru
Does anyone else feel that $45 was a bit low for two hours? I suppose doing
computer repair for Jeff Atwood could go on a computer repair man resume.

Also, what kind of cable installer would connect a customer to their
neighbour? Up here in Alberta Canada I've had installers from both major
providers and they were always professional and well trained, is the situation
much different in America?

~~~
dennisgorelik
Professionalism vary even within the same local branch of the same company.

